# Pets at home tortoises



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi, just a quick hello I'm new on the forums I've been lurking for a while. But felt I had to say how appalled I was that pets at home are now selling tortoises. They had hermanns tortoises in a spot lit glass vivarium, with no apparent cool spots in the tank, they were hiding under a tiny fake plant in the only shade. They were also selling a starter kit that comprises of a small glass tank, that I don't think would be suitable at all. I just thought I'd share my distaste at all this and couldn't believe it when I saw the sign that they now stock reptiles. Anyway that's my little rant over, hope everyone is having a nice day


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2009)

What worries me is that they are apparently obtaining their advice from the Tortoise trust. I went into the [email protected] store at Wigan a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't help but question the staff. I disagreed with some of their advice however they were adamant that they were doing everything right. :frown2:


----------



## Jamesy14 (Jul 30, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> What worries me is that they are apparently obtaining their advice from the Tortoise trust. I went into the [email protected] store at Wigan a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't help but question the staff. I disagreed with some of their advice however they were adamant that they were doing everything right. :frown2:


you should of found a book on tortioses on the shelves and proved them wrong


----------



## Tortoise Trust (Sep 29, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> What worries me is that they are apparently obtaining their advice from the Tortoise trust. I went into the [email protected] store at Wigan a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't help but question the staff. I disagreed with some of their advice however they were adamant that they were doing everything right. :frown2:


I am glad that you used the word "apparently" - because this is totally untrue. Pets At Home have in fact IGNORED our advice and are in no way entitled to make claims otherwise. The Vivariums they are selling are unsuitable, the dietary advice is poor, and claims made about the origins of the tortoises being sold are patently false. We are advising unsuspecting purchasers to demand a refund and to file formal complaints with Trading Standards.

I hope this sets the record straight.

Andy Highfield
Tortoise Trust
Tortoise Trust Web - Start Page


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2009)

Tortoise Trust said:


> I am glad that you used the word "apparently" - because this is totally untrue. Pets At Home have in fact IGNORED our advice and are in no way entitled to make claims otherwise. The Vivariums they are selling are unsuitable, the dietary advice is poor, and claims made about the origins of the tortoises being sold are patently false. We are advising unsuspecting purchasers to demand a refund and to file formal complaints with Trading Standards.
> 
> I hope this sets the record straight.
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding, the sooner [email protected] stores are shut down completely the better for everyone.


----------



## gatheredmidget (Oct 30, 2009)

JackandSally the spot light in question is actually a heater and the uva/b bulb is further up, but at a sufficient height for the rays to benefit the tortoises. Underneath the heater the basking temp is around 30-35c which is ideal for the torts. The other end of the enclosure is at around 20-25c, again ideal. There is sufficient shelter for them as there is a log cabin for them to walk into which is covered in a fake plant or the one you saw. There is also a heat mat installed which is kept on throughout the night so the tortoises don't get cold. Their food is dusted alternately with calcium and nutrobal. They have a bath and weigh check 3 times a week which is recorded. I have been breeding tortoises for 20 years and I have to say Pets at homes set up is one of the best I have ever seen and meets the requirements of the tortoises they sell perfectly. Yes we all know a tortoise table is better for the older tortoise but the ones they sell are a lot younger and a well ventilated viv is perfect for them, and that is what they have got. They send their staff on a week long training course before they can even look after a tort, how many other stores do you know of that do that?! And before the customer even buys the tort, they have to buy a book first and take a quiz on looking after tortoises! That level of animal welfare is unheard of!!! I think it is just because pets at home are a big chain of shops and people are quick to criticise or comment when they don't even know what policies they have in place. Please reply i'd be interested to hear a response!


----------



## Tortoise Trust (Sep 29, 2009)

I can assure you that criticisms of Pets at Home are not based on anything to do with the fact that they are "a large chain". They are based upon multiple observations of very poor husbandry practices at their stores and upon frankly atrocious advice provided to those who express an interest in purchasing a tortoise. The staff do indeed receive some minimal training - but it is evidently far from adequate.

The temperature measurements in the vivariums you cite sadly do not accord with those we have actually measured. We would be happy to visit another Pets at Home and repeat these if things have (very) recently changed. We would certainly not agree that the vivariums used are "ideal". Far from it.

While Pets at Home have made some efforts, it is clear to us that their staff lack experience when it comes to dealing with exotics - much less giving advice about them to the public.

Sadly, the diets observed in multiple stores set a terrible example. This is something they certainly need to address.

We do give them credit for the efforts made, but given that an animal's welfare is at stake, there are areas where significant improvements are required.

Andy Highfield
Tortoise Trust Web - Start Page
Jill Martin Fund for Tortoise Welfare and Conservation
Reg. Charity 1123430


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Pleccy said:


> What worries me is that they are apparently obtaining their advice from the Tortoise trust. I went into the [email protected] store at Wigan a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't help but question the staff. I disagreed with some of their advice however they were adamant that they were doing everything right. :frown2:


Wigan store is my local store, they have a sign up saying when the 'expert' staff will be available but what about all the other times when its just 'ordinary' staff? are they going to turn a sale away because there is no one to give correct advise? i think not.

Im new to reptiles but im persistantly told the wrong size bugs are ok to feed when they clearly are not.

Most of the staff cant look after hamsters never mind reptiles and they couldnt care less, [email protected] has the highest turn over of staff of any shop i know, they may as well be selling clothes not animals.


----------



## Pampered pets (Jun 20, 2009)

Oh and they are out of bugs more than they have them instock so what do they feed the ones for sale when they are yet again out of stock?


----------



## jackandsally (Aug 2, 2009)

gatheredmidget said:


> That level of animal welfare is unheard of!!! I think it is just because pets at home are a big chain of shops and people are quick to criticise or comment when they don't even know what policies they have in place. Please reply i'd be interested to hear a response!


I'm sorry, but when I went in the store there was no log cabin at all, I have been back in since and there is now a small log cabin. When I saw it and posted this thread there was only a tiny little fake plant, which the torts were not even able to get fully under, I was concerned so chose to tell people what I saw, I did not do this in an offensive or innapropriate way, but I feel the way in which you have replied has no justification at all, I have never professed to be an expert and was just voicing my concerns. I am glad tortoise trust has replied and shared all the information as I feel my original concerns were actually justified. I was merely concerned with the welfare of the torts that was all.

Thanks all


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

can i just ask out of interest how much [email protected] charge for their tortoises?


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm a [email protected] fan but I use it for different reasons.

They're not the cheapest but they are convenient.

I wouldn't trust the staff for advice any more than I'd ask a Tesco checkout person how to cook a luxury meal from the ingredients they sold me. That's no disrespect to the staff of either store but that's not in the hiring criteria.

Health questions? ask a vet.
Specific animal questions? ask someone who works with the animals not just someone who sells them.
Need dietary or set up info? Ask any combination of the above.
Want to browse a decent range of pet products from crates to fish food? That's where [email protected] comes in.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

They do tortoises?! What the hell


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

Pleccy said:


> What worries me is that they are apparently obtaining their advice from the Tortoise trust. I went into the [email protected] store at Wigan a couple of weeks ago and I couldn't help but question the staff. I disagreed with some of their advice however they were adamant that they were doing everything right. :frown2:


What is wrong with tortoise trust advice? 
Sue
Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

I don't understand how any pet shop can be allowed to 'stock' animals ofany kind in all honesty, I remember seeing birds and chipmonks kept in less than satisfactory conditons in our [email protected], but in any pet shop it is less than ideal to keep animals in my opinion, it's a place where people see them, think how cute they are an buy them on a whim with very little thought about it, I would much prefer to go to either a rescue centre or a breeder becase anyone who does that has at least thought about getting a new addition to the family enough to do something about it instead of seen one in passing and acted on the spare of the moment.
[email protected] really do need to make a few changes though I do agree.
Clarexx


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

wizzasmum said:


> What is wrong with tortoise trust advice?
> Sue
> Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t


nothing is wrong with it. the TT is fantastic when it comes to tortoises. the problem was [email protected] were giving out very wrong info about tortoises and claiming it came from the TT, when actually, the TT had nothing to do with it (in fact, they were very much against [email protected] selling tortoises)


----------



## wizzasmum (Aug 4, 2008)

Fishyfins said:


> nothing is wrong with it. the TT is fantastic when it comes to tortoises. the problem was [email protected] were giving out very wrong info about tortoises and claiming it came from the TT, when actually, the TT had nothing to do with it (in fact, they were very much against [email protected] selling tortoises)


Oh I see, I must have misunderstood your post 
Sue
Welcome to Tortsmad Welcome to t


----------

